
A History of Flavoring Food with Castoreum - tlrobinson
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/a3m885/a-history-of-flavoring-food-with-beaver-butt-juice
======
JohnJamesRambo
People like Food Babe are this era’s snake oil salesmen. As a scientist, I’m
constantly appalled at the amount of sheer ignorance and provably wrong facts
that are out there concerning food and chemistry and believed by nearly
everyone in those food and health circles.

------
gerdesj
Britain is tentatively reintroducing beavers after wiping out the last ones in
the 16 century. They might be handy for controlling rain run off - trials are
on going. I'm sure it wont be long before someone decides to lick an arse by
accident or something ...

